# Chapman Screenwriting 2011



## honeybadger (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought I'd create this thread to help divide up the general Chapman thread. Has anyone heard anything at all? I'm still waiting on UCLA, but now that a few acceptances were confirmed this morning, I am not having a good feeling about it, and Chapman is all I have left to cling to for hope for this year as far as screenwriting MFA programs go. I did get into at least one fiction MFA program, though.


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 30, 2011)

By the way, I have a friend who graduated from Chapman's production program a couple of years ago, and this person gets consistent work on tv, and is now working on a top rated network scripted show. This friend of mine is really high on Chapman and where the school is headed.


----------



## Hokie08 (Mar 30, 2011)

Haven't heard anything yet either.  I'm hoping that this Friday (April 1st) will be the day!


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 31, 2011)

let's hope we here sometime soon, because if I did get rejected after my ucla interview I'm going to need some kind of positivity


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 31, 2011)

I also applied to Chapman for screenwriting, and am in the same boat as honeybadger (interviewed at UCLA but presumably rejected).  Unfortunately, their admissions process is rolling so decisions could come at any time.  If you did the priority deadline you might hear earlier, but I've literally heard people getting word in July and August.  No way to tell...


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 31, 2011)

I applied by the priority deadline as well, and I haven't heard anything from them since February, when the admissions office called me to say that some transcripts were missing, but they wound up figuring out they had them. All I know is that my friend couldn't brag them up enough. Is this your first time applying kriskelvin?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by honeybadger:
> I applied by the priority deadline as well, and I haven't heard anything from them since February, when the admissions office called me to say that some transcripts were missing, but they wound up figuring out they had them. All I know is that my friend couldn't brag them up enough. Is this your first time applying kriskelvin?



Yes, this is my first time applying here.  I also remember having an issue with my transcripts but got it resolved.  Chapman definitely had one of the more holistic (and in my opinion "better") applications, since it really gave you a chance to show your chops: writing a scene from a given prompt, writing an essay on your favorite film, submitting a feature screenplay, etc.   

I just hope we hear sooner rather than later, because I don't want to be waiting into summer...


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree with you, kris, ucla and chapman were definitely the moest fun and comprehensive schools to apply to as a writer. I was surprised at how little usc wanted as far as writing samples. I felt that between the 10 page max of challenge scenes and 15 pages of additional writing, it didn't allow you to represent yourself as well as a writer, especially because they don't do the interview like ucla, but that is just my humble opinion. Not that I wouldn't have loved to have gone to usc.


----------



## honeybadger (Apr 1, 2011)

Come on, there has to be more than 3 people on this board who have submitted to Chapman's MFA screenwriting program! Come out, come out lurkers...


----------



## Turner (Apr 1, 2011)

I applied as well but have heard nothing. My status has been the same since February 4.


----------



## honeybadger (Apr 1, 2011)

But you got into UCLA, right Turner? Congratulations. Is that where you are planning on going, then?


----------



## Turner (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks honeybadger! I did get in and am planning to attend but I'll definitely post it here when something happens with my Chapman app.


----------



## Munky the robot (Apr 1, 2011)

hi guys!

Applied well before priority. Still haven't heard.
I think it'll be a while before any of us hear.

Good Luck as always!


----------



## christiandaniel7 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello, fellow screenwriters!

So, I'm guessing if Screenwriting MFA applicants haven't heard anything yet, then a Screenwriting BA transfer applicant won't know until like a day before classes start, huh? -_-


----------



## honeybadger (Apr 2, 2011)

Ha! I don't think it will be that long, but who knows. I checked last year's Chapman board, and there were people who heard on April 1 about their admission on webadvisor. My webadvisor status still has the "decision pending," from February 22, and that my course evaluation is complete. Now that the regular deadline passed yesterday, hopefully we will hear soon.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm a first year grad screenwriter and last year, I got my notice of admission in May, and some got their notices late June and in other disciplines, they were notified August, weeks before classes started! I believe each admitted applicant will get a phone call from Alex Rose, at least I did. So to all screenwriters, good luck and happy waiting!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 4, 2011)

Received my acceptance letter today...and heads up: it was in a thin envelope so don't freak out if you get one!


----------



## Munky the robot (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats Kris !


----------



## honeybadger (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations, Kris! I guess we won't be waiting until mid-summer to hear responses afterall. All right, everyone, open those mailboxes daily, and when you get some news (hopefully good), post it on here. Good luck everybody! Kris, what day was it postmarked?


----------



## leviathan8888 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Kris, 

Good job getting into Chapman. Since you were accepted did you already have your interview?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 9, 2011)

> Originally posted by leviathan8888:
> Since you were accepted did you already have your interview?



I didn't have an interview, and I don't believe screenwriting does them at all.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 9, 2011)

2nd year screenwriter, and I don't know anyone in my year or the year below us that interviewed.  I think Kris's right, nobody interviews for screenwriting.


----------



## nonamejoe (Apr 11, 2011)

I haven't heard anything yet. My app status hasn't changed.  But shouldn't I have heard in or out by now?  I haven't heard anything from UCLA either.  This is getting frustrating!  I just want to know one way or the other.


----------



## midlands (Apr 14, 2011)

Haven't heard anything either. Did Chapman ever tell us a specific date by which we would find out?


----------



## Tymaj (Apr 14, 2011)

I have two questions. 
1) How do you access web adviser so check status? I can still look at my application through the APPLY NOW feature...am I missing something? It says it's for prospective students but I am lost.

2) Where are you from in MO Midlands? I too come from the Show-Me State.


----------



## honeybadger (Apr 14, 2011)

Go to the Chapman Web Advisor page: here . Just use your Chapman usename and password and click on prospective student.


----------



## Tymaj (Apr 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by honeybadger:
> Go to the Chapman Web Advisor page: here . Just use your Chapman usename and password and click on prospective student.



The username and password I created for my application? Otherwise I try to login and it says it's not valid...I am not a student yet and I can't even click on prospective students. Should I have received a username and password somehow?


----------



## Hokie08 (Apr 14, 2011)

Chapman should have sent you WebAdvisor sign-in information.  I'd give them a call tomorrow and have them send it.


----------



## Tymaj (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay thanks I appreciate it. I got a letter from them on Feb 22nd but never got the login information. Damn schools. I don't know why I care all that much...I am pretty sure UCLA is the way to go but Chapman is cheaper for me.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by Tymaj:
> I am pretty sure UCLA is the way to go but Chapman is cheaper for me.



Did you get in the MFA at UCLA?


----------



## Tymaj (Apr 14, 2011)

Actually I got the interview and after my folks and I sat down we realized I couldn't really afford the MFA without going into massive debt and I didn't think it was worth it so I decided to go out there and see UCLA and just accept the prof program offer. I know that is a really weird way to go but I didn't wanna take a spot (if they would have taken me) and leave someone else hanging while I didn't have any intention of the MFA. I spoke that way because Chapman is cheaper for the Producer MFA which is what I applied for. Because of the extra courses you can take and the fellowships they give. I would be out of state for UCLA and the tuition just wasn't worth it. I have some friends in LA that are acting and what not and after meeting with them and some other folks at a literary agency I just decided a screenwriting MFA was not the avenue for me. I also wanted to do Upright Citizens Brigade and the UCLA MFA doesn't allow time for that ... or money  I will be coming to LA in the fall however and getting my grind on so to speak. I have friends who are alum at both schools and they are both great. I hope you all have great experiences wherever and whatever you decide. Sorry that was long and poorly written. It was sort of a stream of conscious on a message board.


----------



## Tymaj (Apr 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Tymaj:
> I am pretty sure UCLA is the way to go but Chapman is cheaper for me.



Did you get in the MFA at UCLA? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Are you going to Chapman for sure? David Ward is there and that is pretty sweet.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by Tymaj:
> Are you going to Chapman for sure? David Ward is there and that is pretty sweet.



Yeah that is cool, and they have some other notable faculty members too...but I don't know yet.  Don't want to make a decision until I at least see what fellowships are available, however I've called and emailed multiple people for the last week and no one has responded to my question.  I feel so neglected.


----------



## Tymaj (Apr 15, 2011)

Schools are so slow with everything and that is really frustrating. We all have decisions to make and they are important decisions that shouldn't feel rushed simply because the schools act with zero haste.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by Tymaj:
> Schools are so slow with everything and that is really frustrating. We all have decisions to make and they are important decisions that shouldn't feel rushed simply because the schools act with zero haste.



Agreed, though you'd think especially in this case where they accepted me and I told them the answer to my question would definitely affect my decision...well, you'd think somebody at the school could provide a simple response within a week.  But perhaps there's something going on behind closed doors of which I'm not aware.  Still, it is frustrating no doubt.

BTW, not trying to pry but are you saying (in your earlier post) that you're doing the UCLA Professional Program or still waiting on Chapman?  Just curious...


----------



## Tymaj (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry that it took me a while to answer your question. For me yes I have decided to move to LA and do the UCLA professional program.  I also want to pursue some things at Groundlings and Upright Citizens and the PP just is a better fit for me--that and the whole 4500 vs 100k in loans. I figure once I establish residency I could apply for the MFA again if needed but I am hoping it won't be and I am not planning on it.


----------



## notroberttowne (May 15, 2011)

Incoming Screenwriters:

I just finished my MFA from chapman yesterday.  I mean, technically I don't have my degree yet, but yesterday was the pitchfest, the very last thing I had to do for the program.  I finished my thesis and turned in my paperwork, and I'm done.  Having reached this point, there are a few things I wish I knew when I started that I know now.  Let me enlighten you.

1 - you need to make time to rewrite.  There is no rewriting class in the current curriculum, but if you expect to leave the program and find representation or work in the industry, you absolutely must have at least one really polished piece of work.  And it should be an original feature.  If you want the best chance to be represented once you come out, the two features you write in the program should both be well beyond first drafts by the time you get to where I am.

2 - Your 2 features, they should really be in the same genre.  If you write a quirky romantic comedy in your first year, you don't want to write a gritty period drama in your second.  Agents and managers will be a lot happier with two good, polished scripts in similar genres than if you have two polished scripts that are very different.  It's easier to sell a new writer who does "really good X" and when you're new, you're a commodity.  So when you're planning your first feature, pick a genre that you like, because you're doing yourself a favor by sticking to it with your feature.

3 - seeing your script actually produced in the form of a short is pretty exciting, but no writer ever gets an agent or a job from a short unless they're also a director.  Your short-experience can be fun and a good chance to get to know the production kids, but they are not important once you graduate - don't neglect your features.

4 - TV these days wants to see an original pilot.  If the program doesn't give you the chance to write one and you want to work in TV, find the time.  Do an independent study with one of the TV professors or do it on your own, but do it. 

5 - Internships - do them as early as you can, because if you hate them they're out of the way and if you like them you give yourself more time to do others.  It's sometimes hard to tell from an ad or a first impression whether your internship is worth a damn, and if you're in your last semester and need one to graduate, you'll be stuck with a dud.

6 - Chapman has just started a production company and they are searching for scripts.  They're giving precedence to alumni and students, and they're looking for things in the 500k-1 million dollar range.  So if you write epic sci fi, by all means write that, but if you can do smaller budget stuff you just might have a leg up if this production thing pans out.

I hope you guys have a lot of fun and I wish you all the luck in the world.  I also hope that you'll share this with other people in your year, because I know I would've done things differently if someone had told me this in day one.


----------

